# There is no subtitute



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Porsche Party anyone?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tjets...*

...conspicuously under-represented.  nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Porsche Party anyone?


Speciest! LOL!


Nice herd!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Porsche Party anyone?


Speciest! LOL!


Nice herd!:thumbsup:
But ya fergot to add a few of these.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Antec - nice choice in comp case.

The Porsches are OK too.:wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice.

Where did the Boxters come from?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Where did the Boxters come from?


Micro Scalectric. i got all 3 in one go off a Chap in england. Saved a lot on shipping that way..lol they are a nice car and run awesome.. like driving a tjet with some guts...hehehe...

And Joe I did not forget them I only have the silver one, and I forgot one side of the case when I took the pic. so even my 914 and 928 are not in the pic...one of these days i will get my act to-gether but in the mean time..............I just wanna goof off...


Dave


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Antec - nice choice in comp case.
> 
> The Porsches are OK too.:wave:


I second that, Nine Hundred here.

Porches are nice, my house has one too


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Micro Scalectric. i got all 3 in one go off a Chap in england. Saved a lot on shipping that way..lol they are a nice car and run awesome.. like driving a tjet with some guts...hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like the way they run with the braided pickups? Do you need to do a lot of fiddling to get them 'right'?

Dan


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nasty habit...dem cabbage grinders!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> Do you like the way they run with the braided pickups? Do you need to do a lot of fiddling to get them 'right'?
> 
> Dan



I only run them on Neils wheels max trac so they seldom need to be brought back into line, but spin backwards they can bounce pretty good. My biggest complaint is the guide pin on two is molded in so when it breaks ( its nylon) I am going to have to cry at Bill to fix it.. 
I think on a regular track the braid would be more of a problem.

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll pick out the one I want you to send me. You have my address.  dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I only run them on Neils wheels max trac so they seldom need to be brought back into line, but spin backwards they can bounce pretty good. My biggest complaint is the guide pin on two is molded in so when it breaks ( its nylon) I am going to have to cry at Bill to fix it..
> I think on a regular track the braid would be more of a problem.
> 
> Dave


Sure Coach no problemo! Sooner ya send it, the sooner I can keep it....er ...fix it!


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

"my friends all drive porschees i must make ammends"....and i thought i was a porscheholic!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Like that 917 big time.. thatthe one you made? and were is mine? lol


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I run Micro Scalextric's all the time... I haven't had to adjust the brushes anymore often then I have to adjust T-jet picks ups. I like them, they keep the rails clean and I think their chassis are among the smoothest running out there. I run them on mostly Life Like or Tyco track... maybe on Tomy track they don't run as well, I don;t know.

Coach... to fix the guide... just cut down a small piece of a Tomy front axel... heat the tip, slide it into the plastic, add a drop of superglue, trim down to size.. and you have a permanet replacement.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I run Micro Scalextric's all the time... I haven't had to adjust the brushes anymore often then I have to adjust T-jet picks ups. I like them, they keep the rails clean and I think their chassis are among the smoothest running out there. I run them on mostly Life Like or Tyco track... maybe on tTmy track they don't run as well, I don;t know.
> 
> Coach... to fix the guide... just cut down a small piece of a Tomy front axel... heat the tip, slide it into the plastic, add a drop of superglue, trim down to size.. and you have a permanet replacement.


Excellent Idea. now I won't be afraid to run them as I agree super smooth. and a blast to drive..


Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a Micro Jag. The braids work great on my Tomy track. The car is very smooth and quiet.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I wish they wouldn't solder their motors in place. I small gripe but it makes changing motors initially a pain. The stock motor lacks guts.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> Do you like the way they run with the braided pickups? Do you need to do a lot of fiddling to get them 'right'?
> 
> Dan


Ive got quite a few MicroScaleys, like 12 or so. The braids run great on tyco track. If you spin out and they hook on the rails, they have to be tweaked back. But they run smoother and quieter, and have great conductivity. And since radio shack will sell you 5 feet of desoldering braid for $4, stocking up on spares is just that cheap and easy. 

In fact I like the braids so much that I figured out a way to retrofit tyco curvehuggers and HP2s with them. You wouldnt believe how much more power they have, since rather than having to go thru pickup skis, springs, and tabs to get to the brush barrels, my method routs the braids right to the brush barrels of the motors. So conductivity is a LOT better. Im going to take some pics and put up a post in the tuning section soon.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Porsche 910*

Coach here is one I don't see










Roger Corrie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Gold Porsche*

Coach, You take that gold chrome Porsche, strip the gold off, take the gold to the pawn shop, and buy some decals for your yellow Porsche with an orange wing (wings may vary) just a thought...RM


----------

